# Eröffnung Bikepark Ingelheim



## Raschauer (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,
die Stadt Ingelheim hat kurzfristig bekanntgegeben dass der neu gestaltete Bikepark 
am Sonntag den 26.10.2008 eröffnet wird.
Zu diesem Anlass findet ein kleines Eröffnungsfest statt.
Es beginnt am Sonntag um 12 Uhr.
Der Bürgermeister wird eine Eröffnungsrede halten.
Anschließend können die neuen Tables und Doubles unter die Räder genommen werden.
Ab ca. 15 Uhr findet ein Contest statt. 
Hierzu haben sich schon einige namhafte Dirtbiker angemeldet. 
Für das leibliche Wohl wird mit Bratwurst und Getränken gesorgt.

Gruß Clemens ( Team Planlos )


----------



## Werner (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi Clemens,

Gratulation, Dank deinem Engagement habt ihr dort ja flott einen Park auf die Beine gestellt.

Da nicht jeder weiß wo es ist, wäre eine Ortsangabe sicher vielen hilfreich, die zur Einweihung kommen möchten.

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (20. Oktober 2008)

Wegbeschreibung zur Veranstaltung

- A 60 Abfahrt Ingelheim-West
- Richtung Gau-Algesheim fahren
- an der ersten Ampelkreuzung links Richtung Ingelheim fahren ( Mc Donalds)
- weiter geradeaus durch den Kreisverkehr
- erste Kreuzung links Abbiegen am Brauhaus zum â Goldenen Engelâ
- an der nÃ¤chsten Kreuzung rechts abbiegen und weiterfahren bis ihr auf der rechten Seite 
   ParkplÃ¤tze der IGS ( Integrierten Gesamtschule ) seht
- dort das Auto bitte abstellen und der Beschilderung folgen.
- der Bikepark liegt direkt am Mehrgenerationenhaus


----------



## Hopi (20. Oktober 2008)

habt ihr schon Bilder? Was wird es denn dort alles geben? Also nicht beim Fest sondern als Dirt´s


----------



## Raschauer (20. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> habt ihr schon Bilder? Was wird es denn dort alles geben? Also nicht beim Fest sondern als Dirt´s



Bilder hab ich leider noch keine aber hier ein Link zu einem Video http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PXE4iYCRY1s da kann man ein bisschen was vom Park sehen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## THBiker (20. Oktober 2008)

Hey Glückwunsch...da werde ich sicherlich auch mal vorbei schauen!

Gibt´s irgendwo Details-Infos? 

Gibt´s "nur" einen Dirtpark oder sogar mehr?

Respekt, dass ihr sowas auf die Beine gestellt habt


----------



## Fubbes (20. Oktober 2008)

Raschauer schrieb:


> - A 60 Abfahrt Ingelheim-Ost


Die Abfahrt ist Ingelheim-West/(Nord?), auf keinen Fall Ost!


----------



## Raschauer (20. Oktober 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Hey Glückwunsch...da werde ich sicherlich auch mal vorbei schauen!
> 
> Gibt´s irgendwo Details-Infos?
> 
> ...



Es ist ein ein reiner Dirtpark mit einer Table-Line mit Box, einer Double-Line, ein Step-Up mit Holzkicker und ein normaler Step-Up

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Raschauer (20. Oktober 2008)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt ist Ingelheim-West/(Nord?), auf keinen Fall Ost!



Danke Fubbes

Ich kenn mich mit Himmelsrichtungen doch nit aus


----------



## Hopi (20. Oktober 2008)

Respekt  sehr geile Line, jetzt muss ich nur noch mein Handgelenk  ganz bekommen 


Also Eröffnung werden wir wohl nicht schaffen,  aber kommen werden wir sicher mal 


Wie sind denn die Parkregeln? Anmeldung?


----------



## Raschauer (20. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Respekt  sehr geile Line, jetzt muss ich nur noch mein Handgelenk  ganz bekommen
> 
> 
> Also Eröffnung werden wir wohl nicht schaffen,  aber kommen werden wir sicher mal
> ...



Der Park ist jederzeit befahrbar und es gelten die normalen Regeln wie Helm und Protektorenpflicht.Eine Anmeldung ist nicht erforderlich.
Ihr seid immer willkommen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (21. Oktober 2008)

Raschauer schrieb:


> wie Helm und Protektorenpflicht.Eine Anmeldung ist nicht erforderlich.



Das ist doch selbstverstänlich  WIR SIND DER ALTHERREN CLUB wenn wir fallen, tut es länger weh


----------



## Raschauer (21. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das ist doch selbstverstänlich  WIR SIND DER ALTHERREN CLUB wenn wir fallen, tut es länger weh



Ich hab mir extra ne Rentnerline bauen lassen


----------



## Hopi (21. Oktober 2008)

Raschauer schrieb:


> Ich hab mir extra ne Rentnerline bauen lassen



Foampit nach jedem Sprung


----------



## a.nienie (21. Oktober 2008)

... oder 2 blonde engel,
die einen sanft auffangen 

im video sieht's nach ner geilen strecke aus!


----------



## Raschauer (22. Oktober 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ... oder 2 blonde engel,
> die einen sanft auffangen
> 
> im video sieht's nach ner geilen strecke aus!


Ein Pool mit Weizenbier in jeder Landung


----------



## Mexicansativa (22. Oktober 2008)

Sieht echt nett aus was ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt.
Den Park gibt es doch schon länger,ich könnte schwören das ich dort schon mal war,so vor 1,5-2Jahren oder?
Leider habe ich am Sonntag keine Zeit aber der Park läuft ja nicht weg.
Ich wünche euch viel Erfolg und Spass am Sonntag.
MFG Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (22. Oktober 2008)

Mexicansativa schrieb:


> Sieht echt nett aus was ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt.
> Den Park gibt es doch schon länger,ich könnte schwören das ich dort schon mal war,so vor 1,5-2Jahren oder?
> Leider habe ich am Sonntag keine Zeit aber der Park läuft ja nicht weg.
> Ich wünche euch viel Erfolg und Spass am Sonntag.
> MFG Dennis



Der Park wurde jetzt komplett umgebaut und ist jetzt um einiges besser als vor einem Jahr

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Raschauer (26. Oktober 2008)

Noch 3 Stunden


----------



## Bettina (26. Oktober 2008)

Schiebt schon mal den Nebel weg,
ich komme (aber nur zum Schauen!)

Gruß Bettina


----------



## n0k1n (26. Oktober 2008)

bis nacher


----------



## a.nienie (26. Oktober 2008)

werde auch mal vorbeiradeln,
so ich es denn finde...


----------



## Werner (26. Oktober 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> werde auch mal vorbeiradeln,
> so ich es denn finde...



...dito....

Werner


----------



## Steve37 (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Clemens,

ich kann nur sagen, "alle Achtung" was ihr in der kurzen Zeit auf die Beine gestellt habt. 
Es hat uns richtig gut gefallen.....,

und ich glaub, mit der Meinung stehe ich nicht alleine da. 

Ihr könnt auf Euren Bikepark richtig stolz sein.



Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Bettina (26. Oktober 2008)

Hi Clemens,
super organisiert und tolle Biker da. 
Mir wurde ja schon vom zusehen schwindelig!

Gruß Bettina
(freue mich schon auf Jürgens Bilder!!)


----------



## Rockside (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich fand's echt beeindruckend, was da bei den Dirt-Bikern zusammengestellt wurde.  Und die Jungs sind auch echt gut druff ..... Was da gezeigt wurde, war schon Biken von einer ganz anderen Qualität, als das, was man sonst so erlebt. 

Und das Event war auch super organisiert, auch mit Würstchen-/Getränkestand und einem Bike-Reparaturzelt.

Großen Respekt auch Dir, Clemens


----------



## Mr Cannondale (26. Oktober 2008)

Das war eine echt geniale Veranstaltung mit geilen Sprüngen und Tricks.
Was Piet,  Max und Co da gezeigt haben war schon Weltklasse.
Der Sprecher Sacha hat auch alles gegeben und der Wettergott ist wohl auch ein Echter Dirtbiker.
Super organisiert Clemens und Co: macht weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der wahre H. (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Clemens,

alle Achtung für den Aufbau des Bike-Parks, die Eröffnungs-Show und die gelungenen Darbietungen. Auch die Bratwürste und das  Kuchenangebot haben gepasst.

Gruß

Helge


----------



## Raschauer (27. Oktober 2008)

Mensch was für ne Party

Ich hätte nie gedacht das wir innerhalb von einer Woche so viele Biker nach Ingelheim bekommen
Ich kann euer Lob nur an meine Dirter weiter geben und an Mirjam die mir die ganzen Einkäufe abgenommen hat

Dank Sascha und dem Fahrrad Franz Team war das Umfeld der Veranstaltung perfekt.

Ich kann mich nur noch mal bei allen bedanken die geholfen haben und gestern als Zuschauer da waren

Nächstes Jahr gibt es auf jeden Fall eine Wiederholung und dann wirds noch besser

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Mc.Gyver (27. Oktober 2008)

Kann mich dem Lob nur anschließen. In so kurzer Zeit den Event aus dem Boden zu stampfen, mit so einer gelungen Darbietung alle Achtung. War super.


----------



## EEERRRIIICCC (27. Oktober 2008)

top müssen wir nochma machen! danke clemens


----------



## RipItKaputt (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich schließ mich an. War ein Hammerevent und sowohl vom organisatorischen als auch vom fahrerischen Niveau ganz oben dabei.
Im nächsten Frühjahr gibt es eine Wiederholung, auf jeden Fall. Die wird noch besser, weil längere Vorbereitungszeit 

Wo gibt es Bilder und Videos aus den mindestens mal 10 Cams und -cordern die da rumgelaufen sind?

Clemens: großer Respekt, auf jeden Fall

Gruß


----------



## EEERRRIIICCC (28. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub die foto typen warn von der mtb-rider magazine


----------



## Raschauer (29. Oktober 2008)

RipItKaputt schrieb:


> Ich schließ mich an. War ein Hammerevent und sowohl vom organisatorischen als auch vom fahrerischen Niveau ganz oben dabei.
> Im nächsten Frühjahr gibt es eine Wiederholung, auf jeden Fall. Die wird noch besser, weil längere Vorbereitungszeit
> 
> Wo gibt es Bilder und Videos aus den mindestens mal 10 Cams und -cordern die da rumgelaufen sind?
> ...


Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach den Bildern
Ein Video hab ich bei youtube gefunden http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=e77_Wsq2Dfo
Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Dirt.Marco (29. Oktober 2008)

servus ja war ne geile veranstalltung würde mich auch interessieren wo es die ganzen bilder zum downloaden gibt...bin ganz gespannt
danke schon mal im voraus......


----------



## Raschauer (29. Oktober 2008)

Ein paar Fotos findet Ihr bei mir im Album 

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt.Marco (30. Oktober 2008)

da war doch ein profi fotograph weiß jemand wer das war??? hat der ne seite???


----------



## Raschauer (31. Oktober 2008)

Dirt.Marco schrieb:


> da war doch ein profi fotograph weiß jemand wer das war??? hat der ne seite???


Sobald ich was habe sage ich dir Bescheid


----------



## Dirt.Marco (1. November 2008)

Raschauer schrieb:


> Sobald ich was habe sage ich dir Bescheid



ja okay danke dir


----------



## Typhon³ (1. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PgJm54sU3pA

Bilder hab ich auch noch 60 stück. Sind zwar nicht die allerbesten aber wenn se jemand haben will?sind alle möglichen leute drauf

bis dann


----------



## SK7WALK3R (1. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir heute auch mal den "Dreckspringpark" in Ingelheim angeschaut. Wirklich ein sehr amtlicher Spot und ordentlich was los!!! Hut ab!!!

Fehlt nur noch eine Überdachung!  Gehe mal davon aus, dass es im Winter einige zu uns nach Dirtville treibt.

Man sieht sich.


----------



## Dirt.Marco (2. November 2008)

Typhon³ schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PgJm54sU3pA
> 
> Bilder hab ich auch noch 60 stück. Sind zwar nicht die allerbesten aber wenn se jemand haben will?sind alle möglichen leute drauf
> 
> bis dann


ja cool auf jeden fall kannste mir die schicken???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (3. November 2008)

Typhon³ schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PgJm54sU3pA
> 
> Bilder hab ich auch noch 60 stück. Sind zwar nicht die allerbesten aber wenn se jemand haben will?sind alle möglichen leute drauf
> 
> bis dann



Ich gehe ja davon aus das Ihr mir das Video und die Bilder zu kommen last
Gruß
Clemens


----------

